# Why are Fire Engines Red?



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 21, 2013)

A great quote from a great book!

Why Are Fire Engines Red? 

They have four wheels and eight men; 
four plus eight is twelve; 
twelve inches make a ruler; 
a ruler is Queen Elizabeth; 
Queen Elizabeth sails the seven seas; 
the seven seas have fish; 
the fish have fins; 
the Finns hate the Russians; 
the Russians are red;
fire engines are always rushin’; 
so they’re red.

Carson, D. A. (1996-03-01). Exegetical Fallacies (p. 87). Baker Publishing Group. Kindle Edition.


----------



## gkterry (Oct 21, 2013)

Also, because red is the fastest color.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 21, 2013)

It travels at the same speed as others, but has the longest wavelength (nerd outburst).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 21, 2013)

To prove interpretative maximalism?


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on! Can't anyone get the answer right? Fire engines are red because that is the color of fire hydrants. This also works well in reverse. Fire hydrants are red because that is the color of fire engines. Don't worry about how I came to these conclusions. They were revealed to me and I like the subjective interpretations just fine. Oh, and, if you don't agree with me, you're a legalistic heretic.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 21, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> Come on! Can't anyone get the answer right? Fire engines are red because that is the color of fire hydrants. This also works well in reverse. Fire hydrants are red because that is the color of fire engines. Don't worry about how I came to these conclusions. They were revealed to me and I like the subjective interpretations just fine. Oh, and, if you don't agree with me, you're a legalistic heretic.


The hydrants here aren't red....


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 21, 2013)

arap said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > Come on! Can't anyone get the answer right? Fire engines are red because that is the color of fire hydrants. This also works well in reverse. Fire hydrants are red because that is the color of fire engines. Don't worry about how I came to these conclusions. They were revealed to me and I like the subjective interpretations just fine. Oh, and, if you don't agree with me, you're a legalistic heretic.
> ...


 

Mind. Blown.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 21, 2013)

arap said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > Come on! Can't anyone get the answer right? Fire engines are red because that is the color of fire hydrants. This also works well in reverse. Fire hydrants are red because that is the color of fire engines. Don't worry about how I came to these conclusions. They were revealed to me and I like the subjective interpretations just fine. Oh, and, if you don't agree with me, you're a legalistic heretic.
> ...



I bet if you go up to one of those hydrants in your neighborhood you will find something on it to read. For my part, all fire hydrants are red.

All this is a lot to take in all at once. Its like taking a drink from a hydrant.

The synchronicity of such a discussion is quite uncanny. Today I did an install where there was a hydrant left open to purge water for a few hours. It left the street a mess much like I am doing with this thread.


----------



## JoannaV (Oct 22, 2013)

This might actually explain why the fire engines in our county are yellow, not red. Though I'm not sure if the hydrants are yellow or grey :-s


----------



## Berean (Oct 22, 2013)

Fire hydrants are yellow because local dogs prefer them that color/colour.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 22, 2013)

Berean said:


> View attachment 3653
> 
> Fire hydrants are yellow because local dogs prefer them that color/colour.



For the dogs? Go take a drink from a fire hose!


----------



## Berean (Oct 22, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> For the dogs? Go take a drink from a fire hose!



It's not about the input, Jon, it's about the output.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 22, 2013)

Berean said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > For the dogs? Go take a drink from a fire hose!
> ...



Those pesky dogs are ruining my revelation.


----------

